# Radio sin antena,¿Cual es la mas adecuada?



## Limbo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola buenas,

Tengo una emisora de un antiguo taxi de un familiar pero le falta la antena y no se que tipo de antena seria la mas adecuada. El tamaño, el grosor y todo estas caracteristicas supongo que tienen que tener medidas concretas. 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## desil (Mar 30, 2009)

hola limbo ..mira lo primero k tienes k hacer es averiguar la frecuencia de trasmision en barcelona los taxis transmiten entre 150 y 167 mhz las antenas las hay a patadas pero alomejor con una de 144mhz ya te sirve ..aunque bueno eso es muy elastico ..enga un saludo


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

aca los radiotaxis, entregas de supergas, etc usa la banda de 2 metros, 144MHz. si te vas a instalar la emisora en tu casa con una antena con planos de tierra te va a andar, si es en un auto, una vertical o latigo.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 30, 2009)

Estoy buscando por internet pero no encuentro si se podria hacer casera..¿se podria?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 30, 2009)

El modelo de la radio es:
SHINWA
SC550X         
2 X 16 CH BANKS
50Watts
EEPROM   Bands  - A =  135-148Mhz         B = 148-162Mhz        C = 162-175Mhz

Eso de A,B y C, exactamente que significa?

Un saludo!


----------



## desil (Mar 31, 2009)

eso es el rango de frecuencias ..osea de 135mhz a 175mhz con una salida de 50w de potencia ..bastante para ser de un radio taxi ..la antena..¿casera ?..porsupuesto..puedes hacer una dipolo o una vertical lo que mas te convenga segun espacio y lo que quieras obtener con ella..hay infinidad de programas y web de como hacer una antena casera muy muy facilitas en tu caso yo me decantaria por hacer una dipolo ..


----------



## Limbo (Mar 31, 2009)

Buenas,

No entiendo una cosa. Veo que la longitud de las ramas de la antena dipolo cambian segun la frecuencia que quieras captar pero..¿con una antena de este tipo solo puedes captar una frecuencia en concreto? ¿O coges esa frecuencia y las inferiores a esas frecuencias?

Otra cosa, ¿como cuantos metros alcanza con una de estas antenas?

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## desil (Abr 1, 2009)

haber...la longitud EXACTA  para 144mhz (por ejemplo) es la de 2,08cm no quiere decir que no  captes  

frecuencias de mas abajo y mas arriba de 144 mhz simplemente que lo haran mejor en esa longitud de 

onda ..cuanto mas hacia arriba o hacia abajo te vayas peor sera la recepcion y emision de dicha 

frecuencia aqui ya entran  las ondas estacionarias ..pero no te compliques necesitarias un medidor ROE

en cuanto al alcance eso es super..mega ..relativo... tanto puedes alcanzar 20km como 3000km(sin 

exagerar) depende si esta bien hecha, si estas elevado, etc..etc..pero si solo es para recibir esas te 

sera bastante util..


----------



## Limbo (Abr 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias. 

Bueno, es para recibir y emitir..

De momento estoy haciendo pruebas con antenas de facil "construccion" para ver si la radio funciona..


----------

